# GOD! - What have I done??



## virdi (Mar 11, 2019)

Hi all,

So ...this was my first shot at detailing.

I used scholl S20 black ....and DA Polisher from Argos.

What are these little micro dots please? ...i tried everything ...cannot get them out :wall:


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Were they on the car before ? Or is this after the polishing ?Are they raised so if you run your finger nail over them it catches ?
Looks random like


----------



## minotaur uk (Dec 13, 2018)

the picture is not showing


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

That looks like something that was there before and just got filled with compound.

Or the clear coat had micro bubbles that were revealed now.

\


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

It might be solvent pop

https://www.autogeekonline.net/foru...pinhole-solvent-pop-common-paint-issue-3.html

Was the car painted or re-painted recently?


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

cangri said:


> That looks like something that was there before and just got filled with compound.
> 
> Or the clear coat had micro bubbles that were revealed now.


i bet is compound


----------



## virdi (Mar 11, 2019)

I'm sure it wasn't there before. As I only clay'd and IPA'd the car the day before ...so it would have been visible.

...is this damage to the clear coat? have I pressed too hard or burnt the clear coat etc..? or is this something else?


----------



## virdi (Mar 11, 2019)

A&J said:


> It might be solvent pop
> 
> https://www.autogeekonline.net/foru...pinhole-solvent-pop-common-paint-issue-3.html
> 
> Was the car painted or re-painted recently?


wow! - That's exactly what my panel looks like. Pin holes!

...The car has never been painted. Have owned since 2010.

Thanks


----------



## virdi (Mar 11, 2019)

v_r_s said:


> Were they on the car before ? Or is this after the polishing ?Are they raised so if you run your finger nail over them it catches ?
> Looks random like


sorry - no, you cannot feel them at all.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

If you've tried re-claying and polishing it again then it has to be a reaction. How long at a time were you working when polishing an area


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

That looks like specs of polish, possibly filling some pin pricks in the paint.

My first thought would be to try an IPA wipedown and see if that removes the residue.


----------



## virdi (Mar 11, 2019)

RandomlySet said:


> That looks like specs of polish, possibly filling some pin pricks in the paint.
> 
> My first thought would be to try an IPA wipedown and see if that removes the residue.


i've tried all the basics. The pin prick marks are not moving.


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

It looks like compound/polish that has been forced and compacted into small stone chips (gravel rash) or micro blisters in the paint.
It can be difficult to remove. The panel has been painted at some point.
Do you have a steam cleaner that you can use to gently heat and soften the compound and wash it out? You will need to keep going over it and letting it soak until the compound is soft and washes out under the steam pressure.
Try on an inconspicuous area first.
Don't be tempted to blow them out with an air line as you can remove the lacquer.
I have seen people try coloured polishes over the top to try and colour the dots but I have never seen it work well.


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

try wetting the area with IPA/water mix or panel wipe and picking one of the spots with a needle/pin/pointy shaped object and see if they clear up. 

Had your car been next to a grinder/metal work?


----------



## virdi (Mar 11, 2019)

I think it has all the characteristics of Solvent Pop ....but the question ...is this something I can fix myself?


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

virdi said:


> I think it has all the characteristics of Solvent Pop ....but the question ...is this something I can fix myself?


Unfortunatelly not. It has to be re-sprayed. Is the entire car like this?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

I've seen a few cars with this, that panel has definitely been painted, maybe not in your ownership but previously.
I've seen brand new cars come in with smart repairs even before the customer has taken delivery.
I'm afraid the only way to fix it would be a visit to the bodyshop.


----------



## virdi (Mar 11, 2019)

Thanks guys

Luckily only one panel (wing) is like this.

I was too scared to carry on after this! lol

the car has never had any paint since we’ve had it ...but you never know I guess.

I just hope the wife don’t notice! lol


----------



## Bikeracer (Jan 16, 2015)

Explanation here.....





Allan


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

well hiding to nothing, why not use chipex might be a cheap temp fix after you clean it.


----------

